# Zero to Hero in under 24hrs



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Went out last night with my Dad. Wind settled out nice, had the tide peaking out, thought it was gonna be on like donky kong,.........nope, skunktarded
At least had enough sense to pull the bail out early, in hopes of getting up and making an early run this morning before the wind cranked up. I mean if you gotta flush and wash the boat, you might as well make it worth it by getting 2 trips out of it right? :thumbsup: My dad being the wiser, chose not to run this morning, so I was on my own:blink:
Got dumped in this morning, ran and broke out of the pass, wind machine was already turned on, so I had a quickly closing window, charter fleet was already bitchin about it on the radio as well. Checked in on a few usual haunts, nada, and the water was chocolate milk. Made a last ditch run to where a lot of bait had been holding, nada. Looking kind of bleak when I spotted something a few hundred yards away. Started heading towards it, then was bummed when I saw a porpoise pop up, damn, ....but wait, there is a lot of copper color and too much going on, then a big bull red, probably 30inches or so, gets tossed in the air by a couple of porpoise, yeh it just got real yo!! The porpoise were driving this big school of reds back to the beach. Basically waiting for one to get tired, then playing shot put with them. ....but the reds were hungry. First cast in, hooked up, and unbuttoned (angler error, piss poor trout set) Caught back up to them (yeh the school was hauling ass pretty well) buttoned another up and got him to the boat. I called him Mickey (check the spots) Clean Gulf run red, and swolt out!!! The porpoise must of had their share of reds for the day, or they got away, because they were not to be found in the chocolate milk again. I headed on for a while to see if the dirty water would break, but nada, so turned back into the ever building sea for a run back to the pass. (Had to put the eye patch down, yarrrr) Got tucked into the lee of the wind a bit, found another school of reds, but they were having nothing to do with nothing. Deployed my new trolling motor and started working along the bar. Spotted a red coming down the bar, cast out in front of him a ways, let it settle, started hopping the fly, then racing it. He chased it down like a fat kid that missed the ice cream man, and destroyed it. Dark pretty bay run red. Worked along for a bit more, nada. Decided I had been blessed with what I had received, let the salt air fill my lungs for a few more minutes, ran my hand in the cool crisp gulf water once more, just to let her know, I'll be back.
L8, Harry


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Great day!


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice write up!! Fishin hard right there!!!


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Noticed this morning, that my thumb got a little tore up from them bulls 









L8, Harry


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

Always impressed sir...well done!


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for the report !!


----------



## CaptainClif.com (Jan 25, 2008)

Love it when it gets real....cool


----------

